

Fit Body, Fit Mind? Your Workout Makes You Smarter - Derrek
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=fit-body-fit-mind&print=true

======
Derrek
Although the article focuses on exercise for older folks, I have a hunch that
it applies to younger people too.

~~~
noss
In univ I started to take a short run if I had no lectures or labs scheduled.
Short 3km track and around 20 minutes or so, 30min including showering.

It did wonders for my ability to sit down and focus until late evening.

~~~
Ardit20
Did it continue amazing you.

I mean how long did you do it for, I am wondering whether it was a quick boost
and goes to previous "levels" after you get used to it, or whether it was sort
of permanent.

